
GitHub and US Government Developers - dredmorbius
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ljH74APGOTVl_dxs-H_f5M4YuvMUBfdq/view
======
dredmorbius
Dupe, it turns out:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203917)

~~~
dang
Thanks! We'll move some comments there.

------
aslaan
GitHub so woke.

